# What is the benefit of squatting ATG?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've always squatted pretty deep, but today decided to go parallel, felt it a lot more in the quads.. So just wondering what is the benefit of going deeper?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

There isn't really, unless you are competing in powerlifting.

It's what works for you.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pretty sure the only reason is so you don't get called a pu55y on an Internet forum.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Past parallel engages hamstring. I train hamstrings seperately so parallel squats serve there purpose.

I have heard going atg is actually easier on the knee joint as you are using the rebound effect as opposed to a dead stop.

This guy makes it look so fcuking easy


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

L11 said:


> I've always squatted pretty deep, but today decided to go parallel, felt it a lot more in the quads.. So just wondering what is the benefit of going deeper?


Engages the glutes/hamstrings more. Improves a lot of Olympic lifts. Looks good.. Haha.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool I'll stick to parallel then! I absolutely rape my hamstrings with curls so I'm really not trying to work them with squats..

I understand it being easier on your knees though but I never do a dead stop, its pretty controlled


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't go ATG mainly cos inflexible as fook but it puts so much more strain on your knees so for me parallel does the job.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You should always go parallel as that activates more of the quad than otherwise. Partials have their place (they're good for plateaus) but parallel is really where it's at.

I see ATG as a choice if you're bodybuilding. Like the other guys say, it activates Glutes and Hams. But you can also activate them by going wider on your stance and going parallel if you want to hit them with squats.

I see ATG more as strength training.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

The benefits of ATG are bigger legs. I find most people though think they are going ATG are actually only parallel and those who think they are going to parallel are only doing quarter squats.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

It's pretty much physically impossible for me due to having **** flexibility.

If I want to activate different leg muscles though I just change stance and get down to parallel. Narrower stance = quads. Wider (powerlifting stance) = hamstrings/glutes.

Well for me anyway as, I'm 6ft5 though so ATG is a dream.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

L11 said:


> I've always squatted pretty deep, but today decided to go parallel, felt it a lot more in the quads.. So just wondering what is the benefit of going deeper?


Activates the hams and glutes more.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> It's pretty much physically impossible for me due to having **** flexibility.
> 
> If I want to activate different leg muscles though I just change stance and get down to parallel. Narrower stance = quads. Wider (powerlifting stance) = hamstrings/glutes.
> 
> Well for me anyway as, I'm 6ft5 though so ATG is a dream.


Haha same ere. I guess us fridges aren't supposed to go that low :lol:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

going past parallel stimulates the hamstrings..... why wud you not want to work more muscle....?

although if you aren't goin past parallel then getting to parallel is ok. apparently it is safer for your knees then above parallel squatting


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> going past parallel stimulates the hamstrings..... why wud you not want to work more muscle....?


because for me a squat is a quad exercise.. I use leg curls to work my hamstrings

Its like saying you should flap your hands whilst squatting, why would you not want to work more muscle...?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Works hams and glutes much more but IMO much more risk of injury, and it did screw my back and has been bad ever since. Squats are not all they are made out to be, havnt squatted in must be three years now and my legs grow ok.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

What about atg front squats?? Its what I do :/


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What everyone else has said tbh

-makes sure all of your quad is working

-hammies/glutes

-less stress on knee

and the main thing...

-so you don't get called a *** on an internet forum


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

L11 said:


> because for me a squat is a quad exercise.. I use leg curls to work my hamstrings
> 
> Its like saying you should flap your hands whilst squatting, why would you not want to work more muscle...?


ur obviously not getting my point...... since when does flapping ur hands build muscle. u must a serious flapper lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd classify a squat as a leg excercise. Not simply a quad excercise.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dear diary,

My weak spot in a Squat is transferring from the 2/3rd of the lift to the final 1/3 of the lift.

A power lifting PT at my gym recommend partial squats.

I want to do them to get better, but I'm worried people on the inter will call me a ***

True story


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> My weak spot in a Squat is transferring from the 2/3rd of the lift to the final 1/3 of the lift.
> 
> ...


Is that a true story? because that's where my weak spot is.

Do you think it'd be a good idea to squat inside a rack with pins set at this height to try and build power in this position, from a dead stop off the pins if you know what I mean?

A bit like board presses or rack presses for bench press sticking points


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Is that a true story? because that's where my weak spot is.
> 
> Do you think it'd be a good idea to squat inside a rack with pins set at this height to try and build power in this position, from a dead stop off the pins if you know what I mean?
> 
> A bit like board presses or rack presses for bench press sticking points


I will ask the guy for more info and get back to you. I get the impression he meat just do 1/3 or 1/4 squats. But I see the logic in what you say.

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

L11 said:


> because for me a squat is a quad exercise.. I use leg curls to work my hamstrings
> 
> Its like saying you should flap your hands whilst squatting, why would you not want to work more muscle...?


If all you do for hamstrings is leg curls then your approach to hamstring development is even more stupid than your hand flapping comment. The hamstring group are a hip extensor. That's what you should work when you train them - hip extension. Not just knee flexion.



Suprakill4 said:


> Works hams and glutes much more but IMO much more risk of injury, and it did screw my back and has been bad ever since. Squats are not all they are made out to be, havnt squatted in must be three years now and my legs grow ok.


Your probably an exception. Injury risk is there in all exercises when people do not have any control over movement or haven't got enough mobility. These should be fixed first, not avoided.



simonthepieman said:


> I will ask the guy for more info and get back to you. I get the impression he meat just do 1/3 or 1/4 squats. But I see the logic in what you say.
> 
> I'll give it a whirl


The reality is knee stress is highest at 1/3 to 1/2 squat. This is the point tendons and ligaments will most likely snap or suffer strain related injury.

Going beyond this point the injury risk reduces in all the above.

Reality check - people don't like full squats because they are hard work. They are hard because they involve more range and more contribution from MORE of the leg muscles than half squats. They fairly logically therefore develop bigger legs as a result.

I bet the majority of people who half squats because they want a quad exercise have awful hamstring and adductor development. Look at the top BB'ers with big leg (platz etc) - there is a lot more to it than some big quads.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> My weak spot in a Squat is transferring from the 2/3rd of the lift to the final 1/3 of the lift.
> 
> ...


This is most likely a glute activation issue. The glutes are very active in the final 3rd of the squat as they are responsible for driving the hips forward.

Hitting a particular exercise isn't always the answer, sometimes it's a technique issue that stops the glutes activating. Next time your squatting simply think 'push knees out' and this will activate the glutes more and help finish off the lift.

You may feel weaker at first doing this as the glutes are lagging behind but if you always squat this way they will soon catch up.

Romanian deads and GHR's also strengthen the glutes nicely if you wanted to focus on those too to strengthen them.

Also, when doing squats and deads just really focus on smashing the hips forward as fast as possible as this will activate the glutes more as they are the muscles that are used for hip extension.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Reality check - people don't like full squats because they are hard work. They are hard because they involve more range and more contribution from MORE of the leg muscles than half squats. They fairly logically therefore develop bigger legs as a result.


Dude, i've never half squatted in my life (well since i properlly started going to gym anyway.

At 87KG, my monday set was 160 x 3 x 5 - not mental, but respectable, considering i've done minimal gear my life. I've had a long term sticking point that remains as the weight keeps going up. I'm not looking for an excuse to half squat, i'm kinda forcing my self into it.

I'm going to give a respectable, credible and competitive lifters advice and report back.

I'm going to lift from pins and inch below my sticking point to i don't there will be much stress as i will be focusing purely on the eccentric. I'll report back after a few weeks weeks to let all know how i got on. I want to PR big before Christmas and i can see this holding me up.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used goblet squats with a kettlebell to get full depth as much as possible before I jumped straight into it with a barbell.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JR8908 said:


> This is most likely a glute activation issue. The glutes are very active in the final 3rd of the squat as they are responsible for driving the hips forward.
> 
> Hitting a particular exercise isn't always the answer, sometimes it's a technique issue that stops the glutes activating. Next time your squatting simply think 'push knees out' and this will activate the glutes more and help finish off the lift.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, i've been working on these things recently too for the past 2 months! Good see i'm on the right track!

THe GHR at my gym is really over engineered and when i had access to a much simpler one i did much better


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Dude, i've never half squatted in my life (well since i properlly started going to gym anyway.
> 
> At 87KG, my monday set was 160 x 3 x 5 - not mental, but respectable, considering i've done minimal gear my life. I've had a long term sticking point that remains as the weight keeps going up. I'm not looking for an excuse to half squat, i'm kinda forcing my self into it.
> 
> ...


Lol, that bottom paragraph wasn't aimed at yourself - your post was what prompted me about knee stress!

I wouldn't do partials. They (as above) increase knee stress massively. They also most often do not replicate the same movement as a squat and therefore do not have much transference back to a full squat.

Just my 2 cents... but what do I know about squatting ha ha


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good stuff, i've been working on these things recently too for the past 2 months! Good see i'm on the right track!
> 
> THe GHR at my gym is really over engineered and when i had access to a much simpler one i did much better


Good mornings also help too mate. I love the GHR's but have to make do without for now.

Stick with the atg squats, force knees right out and drop the weight a bit and it will all improve IMO. Good to throw in some speed work as well doing the same.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JR8908 said:


> Good mornings also help too mate. I love the GHR's but have to make do without for now.
> 
> Stick with the atg squats, force knees right out and drop the weight a bit and it will all improve IMO. Good to throw in some speed work as well doing the same.


Will do. I'm going to give the pins thing a good. It will also help with confidence put some big weight on my shoulders.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

More total mass and strength. If you want to build big body builder quads then go to parralel or stop before.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

martin brown said:


> I bet the majority of people who half squats because they want a quad exercise have awful hamstring and adductor development. Look at the top BB'ers with big leg (platz etc) - there is a lot more to it than some big quads.


TBF if you look at a lot of the pros with huge legs that do actually squat, a fair few actually squat above parallel, Cutler, Heath, Wolfe all squat above parallel.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

TBH I think there is a lot of depth snobbery about lol. I posted a vid a set of squats with 170kg to a few inches above parallel. I like this depth as it keeps the tension on my quads and I can generally use more weight for more reps and squats for me are primarily for quads as I do hamstrings on another day. I was told by everyone that I was wasting my time doing half or 1/4 reps and i need to lower the weight etc etc ad nauseum. So i then posted another vid doing a set to parallel with same weight. This was met with widespread approval lol

I had actually only lowered the pins on my rack by two pins and was not actually going close to safety bars on 2nd set, so in reality the 1st set was only 2 , 3 inches max higher than the 2nd, yet the 2nd set was apparently fine but the 1st was apparently of no use whatsoever 1/4 reps etc, bearing in mind a rep to parallel for me is probably around 16-17 inches. So in reality 1st set was more like a 4/5 squat than a 1/2 or 1/4 lol.

TBH if you're not interested in PL and just want growth, people should just get on and squat and forget about the depth police, fact is the majority of people don't even squat at all. I'm not talking about actual 1/2 or quarter squats where you only actually move 4-6 inches as that really is pointless, but if you reach a decent depth close to parallel and you squat heavy(relative) week in week out your legs will grow well, as long as you are doing enough other hamstring work I can't see there will be a problem.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Lol, that bottom paragraph wasn't aimed at yourself - your post was what prompted me about knee stress!
> 
> I wouldn't do partials. They (as above) increase knee stress massively. They also most often do not replicate the same movement as a squat and therefore do not have much transference back to a full squat.
> 
> Just my 2 cents... but what do I know about squatting ha ha


This is it Martin, i massively value your advice.

I've got different advice from someone who is a similar build and height to me and lifts at a national level and is good PT to boot.

It's a tough world to try and find advice.

To be fair, i've been doing exactly as you said for all my training, but there is a nagging issue which won't go away so i think it's time to try something new. What I intend to do may not be the right thing. SO hence i value your input, by the same token, i'm getting conflicting advice of a very qualified person.

Whats a brother to do?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Only two benefits really - at the bottom of the ROM for a full squat you activate the tear drop (the VMO) to stabilise the knee, and also the glutes and hamstrings to drive you out of 'the hole'... if you were choosing to do squats and no other compound exercise that worked the quads as a main mover then I'd definitely pick the ATG squat so long as injury didn't prevent you.

If doing more than one compound leg exercise however then you can cover VMO and upper ham and glute development in other ways and so no loss in doing a partial squat if you didn't want to go ATG.

Many people also have balance issues when going ATG, and no point trying to do it if you spend your entire time not being able to do the exercise properly anyway. Partials are also safer than ATG if you don't have a spotter, so make a good choice in that circumstance too.


----------

